# Nissan Primera p10



## LKtilson (Dec 1, 2007)

HI I have a P10 1990 Primera and the power steering is leeking out of from the steering boots, does the power steering box need A recon, if so how hard is it to get in and out. any response would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Luke:newbie:


----------

